# NC50 - Which L'oreal Hip foundation shade?



## Blushbaby (May 3, 2008)

I read (on here actually) that the foundations are gonna be discontinued and I'm not visiting NY for another few weeks. I'm kicking myself I didn't get a few when I was over in March.

I'm an NC50 in most MAC foundations. Which L'oreal hip shade do fellow NC-50's wear?

Thanks


----------



## captodometer (May 3, 2008)

I am NC50 and use Sepia 814.  I think some other NC50's use 818; I don't remember the name of it.  You should probably check the foundation equivalency thread in this forum.


----------



## braidey (May 3, 2008)

They are only going to be discontinued in certain drug stores.  I know they are being discontinud in Rite Aid and Sears Essential.  But Walmart and Walgreens still carry them.


----------



## Blushbaby (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info and I'll check out the foundation comparison thread too.


----------



## neezer (May 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Thanks for the info and I'll check out the foundation comparison thead too._

 
Well i wear the colors named and Terra (824)


----------



## Blushbaby (May 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neezer* 

 
_Well i wear the colors named and Terra (824)_

 
And you're NC50?

Also what's the shade number order? After #814 is it #816 or does it go straight #818?

Do you think #814 would suit me? (see pic)


----------



## pinkkitty08 (May 4, 2008)

If I were you I might go a little darker than Sepia. I'm NC45 and I bought both Cappuccino (812) and Sepia (814). To my eyes they look almost identical. I ended up returning Sepia for another Cappuccino but I really couldn't tell a big difference between the two.


----------



## MsButterfli (May 4, 2008)

i have tawny and its similar Select SPF liquid in NC50 to me, when i swatched my sample side to side with it, and yeah, my rite aid still has em 50% off too


----------



## prettythang (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi there!! I've just stumbled upon this thread! - does anyone know where i can get my hands on this excellent foundation? I received a bottle of it a while back, and was very impressed with the quality and used it out , like in a really greedy way lol and now i need more!!  Anyone know where i could get my hands on shade "cafe"???? many thanks in advance!!


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 17, 2009)

try ebay


----------

